# Just out of warranty - help



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Took my Peugeot 2.2HDI for its first MOT today. The good news is that it passed. The bad news is that I received a message from the dealer to say that there was a problem! Apparently a heat shield has come off and damaged the intertcooler - that is all double dutch to me. The van is 2 days out of warranty! The dealer is contacting Peugeot to see if they will repair as a "good will gesture".
My questions are:
Has anyone heard of this problem, sorry not to be more specific but I have quoted the telephone message?
Is it a known problem or common or to be expected with a 3 year old van with 16k on the clock?
What is the likelyhood of Peugeot paying up, anyone any experience?
Do I have any recourse to further action?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Peter


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I guess you could argue that the fault had most likely occurred within the warrantee period. I suspect their legal people have come across this one before and would not want to waste money on a court case that they may not win and so they could pay up. However, I am no lawyer but one may be along in a minute


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

That's a really good point Cronkle, I hadn't looked at it that way. The van has been in storage since early December and had only been driven a couple of miles to the dealer this morning. 
What I don't know is whether the fault occurred while the van was with the dealer, they didn't say in their message whether it was drivable. 
What did come as a surprise was that an earlier call from the dealer informed me that the van had been taken elsewhere for its MOT, something they didn't tell me up front - I assumed that they would do the MOT at their premises.

Peter


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hi Peter,

When I was driving a shogun in my caravanning days a couple of years ago the air con packed up.It was a couple of weeks out of warranty and the fault was a leaking steel pipe which had rubbed through over a period of time,obviously during the warranty period.It was only a pipe that needed replacing but the fuel tank had to be removed so it turned out to be an expensive job.

The dealer insisted that I paid the full cost of the repair,so I wrote to Mitsubishi customer service who as a goodwill gesture agreed to split the cost 50/50.It may be worth taking this up with Peugeot,they are usually quite reasonable with cases like this,although I bypassed the dealer and went straight to the manufacturer.

Steve


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Steve. I intend calling at the dealers tomorrow and am prepared to argue the point very strongly if necessary. I will keep the thread informed of progress.

Peter


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Just out of warranty*

When talking to your garage and Peugeout it is worth pointing out what I assume is a comparatively low mileage and explain that if it was a standard van it would have covered a much higher mileage.
Good luck
Mashy


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

More than likely be done under good will etc. Have to ask what the damage is? If the intercooler was split, it would leak and you would notice it. If the gills of the 'cooler are damaged, then then can be eased apart, v.v. carefully. H


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Homer, excuse my ignorance, but what fluid is in an intercooler?

Peter


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*out of warranty*

The short answer to what is in the intercooler rad is INCOMING AIR.
Don


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*just out of warranty*

Hi Peter,

An intercooler is full of hot air!!

Hot air from the turbo is passed through the intercooler and back in to the inlet manifold. cool air is denser than hot. Cool air good for combustion.

Better combustion more power. well that's the simple explanation there is a bit more to it than that.

Les.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

OK, so if the intercooler is damaged, would I notice that it was leaking when driving or would the engine perform badly? 'Scuse my total ignorance of all things mechanical.

What I am trying to get to the bottom of is, the van drove ok to the dealer, and presumably to and from the MOT station. The damage was only noticed when the oil was being changed, could it be that that is when the damage occurred?
Peter


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*just out of warranty*

Peter,

It is unlikely you would notice a lack of grunt it would have to be a big hole,

See If you have radiator repair company local to you, [If they still exsist] 
SERK. used to be one such.

They will tell you more, I would see the cover has been lose for some time or a spanner [or some such] has done the deed.

Rads are not that easy to puncture, yes a screwdriver will make short work of one but blunt objects would take more time.

Les.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

GI in Harlescotte are a good place to get a second opinion from (that's if it wasn't the place that did the MOT).
They have done work for me in the past and have always worked out economical.
You may have heard or experienced differently but they appear to have a good reputation locally.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Cronkle and Les
Thanks for that. 
Peter


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Cronkle

As a matter of interest the owner of GI Motors, who was a neighbour of mine, died on New Years Day after a long illness.

Peter


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Just out of warranty - HELP!*

Hi Peter!

Please check the thread by Whistlinggypsy - 20 December - and read up on the advice and links there, especially from Carol.

The essence was that, just because something is out of warranty, the Sale of Goods Act might still apply. Read up and be forearmed!

Good hunting!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Peter, glad to hear that it passed the MOT. I think that the best advise is to approach the dealer and say this must have happened during the warranty period.ask if Peugeot will do a goodwill job. most intercoolers are located near the front radiator, so have you had any work done, such as fan belt etc.had anything come up off the road, large bit off a tree, etc.If I can be any help give me a ring.

cabby


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Just out of warranty - HELP!*



UncleNorm said:


> Hi Peter!
> 
> Please check the thread by Whistlinggypsy - 20 December - and read up on the advice and links there, especially from Carol.
> 
> ...


Here's a link to the thread mentioned >out of warranty<


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Good news! Just back from the dealer. Spoke to the service manager and pointed out all the useful bits gleaned from MHF respondents. While he called Peugeot I visited local Trading Standards and got advice from them. My claim, if Peugeot rejected, would be against seller, Marquis, and I would need to give them the opportunity to arrange repair, or argue in court.

As I left I received a call from the service manager. Peugeot have agreed to do repair under warranty. 

*The interesting point* from all of this is that Peugeot stopped fitting the heat shield some time ago, apparently because of this problem. The dealer will replace the intercooler but will not fit the heat shield as it is apparently not necessary.

Any of you out there with 3 year old Peugeots might be wise to follow this up, I am told that a new intercooler is in the region of £250 excluding fitting!

Thanks everyone for all the useful information supplied, MHF shows its unparalled superiority once again.

Peter


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Pleased to hear you had a happy ending no doubt stopped fitting heat shield as it kept falling off.Need to keep eye on mine 2006 model.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Good result Peter,

On vehicles with a 3 year warranty it is a good idea to take it for the 1st MOT a couple of weeks before it is due,then if they find anything wrong that is not due to normal wear and tear it will still be within the warranty period.

Steve


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Well done Peter good result for you. Always worth remembering that :


> just because something is out of warranty, the Sale of Goods Act might still apply.


ie a Warranty or any other product "Insurance" does not affect your statutory rights


----------

